# Diaw asks to be traded or bought out



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Believe it or Not

Diaw has exercised his last option with us, so this does not really help the team unless we could somehow get anything of value for him. It would have been very nice of him if he had thought of this a couple of years ago when there was some possibility of a small return. I assume that someone would take Diaw if we were giving him away, perhaps the Clippers who don't have much depth and might be willing to roll the dice. Hard to imagine anyone would actually give up anything past a 2nd round pick and not an early one.​


> The chances of Boris Diaw not finishing the season with the Charlotte Bobcats are growing, with his agent inquiring about a buyout that would free Diaw to sign elsewhere.​ Bobcats president of basketball operations Rod Higgins told the Observer Tuesday that he met with Diaw before the All-Star break about Diaw's role and his expiring contract. Higgins said he has since had discussions with Diaw's agent, Doug Neustadt.​ "Boris and I had a meeting prior to the All-Star break, maybe Wednesday before. We talked about quite a few things,'' Higgins said. "The issue with the buyout, it was raised on their side, from Doug. We haven't gone down that road any further.''​ Initial attempts to reach Neustadt by telephone and email Tuesday failed. The possibility of Diaw accepting a buyout was briefly raised in the French sports daily L'Equipe. Diaw is from France.
> 
> Read more here: http://www.charlotteobserver.com/20...aw-asks-bobcats-for-buyout.html#storylink=cpy​​


​


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I'd flip him out to a playoff team that still needs some help for a project and/or a pick. Indiana's the obvious suitor here, as they still need one more backup big and have enough cap space available that they don't have to worry about matching salaries. Diaw for Lance Stephenson and a second rounder saves the 'Cats a couple million and gives them some low-cost projects. Worst-case scenario, nothing gained, nothing lost. Best-case, Stephenson and/or whoever the second-rounder becomes turns into a productive NBA player.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

What's a Boris Diaw? :laugh:


----------



## cdsniner (Apr 18, 2005)

The Panthers might could use him for additional depth on the O-line.


----------

